# interesting find



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks gunrod and everyone for the replies to my last post. it was a cold day but rewarding in the end. the reason for this post is that on the 12th i went down and had a couple fish break me off. i went back to the same spot on the 13th and hooked that fish. when i was cleaning the fish i looked in its belly to see what it was eating and found my spawn bag and hook from the day before along with a lot of black flies. i thought it was very interesting to see that the same fish hit the same color bag in the same spot the next day. anyone else ever have this or something similar happen to them??

stew


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

i dont tkink its to uncommen in the winter i think they like what they like when it comes to a wintering hole .........you also said it had alot of flies so that i amagine would keep him there too


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yep, if they find a winter hole they tend to stay until current lets up or the temps warm. The black bugs were probably stone flies. The Huron has quite a few in late winter/early spring. Temps were probably too cold for them to walk to shore and fly off but any sun will cause them to come to the surface.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

The other day I caught the same smaller male twice in about 30 minutes. This is out of big water too....LOL 

The second time I caught him he was about 25 yards below where I had caught him the 1st time.


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, steelhead almost never move during winter. Their strike range is one body length in each direction.

So normally they would be in or close to the same place.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I've never actually caught the same fish, but on two seperate occasions last winter on the Au Sable, my brother landed fish I hooked. The first time it was the day after my birthday, Dec. 15. I landed a nice rainbow colored hen on a single waxworm, which I released. Five days later, he caught her on a spawnbag about 20 feet downriver and closer to shore from where I hooked her.

The other fish I had lost at the end of November on a jig under a bobber, she was bright chrome. Well it was early January and we were fishing about a 1/4 mile upstream from the original spot and he hooks and lands a dark purple hen on a spawnbag. He says "hey I think this is one of your jigs", I look and sure enough, there was my pink nipper in her mouth. I've caught a couple this season with other people's hooks in them.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

A few years ago while ice fishing Pentwater lake for steelhead, I had something stealing my waxies off my tear drop. I put on a small spawn bag and the damn fish swallowed it, so the fight was on. It only lasted a couple minutes than my line broke.
After returning to the same spot on Sunday morning my friend was using spawn and had a steelie take his offering and we managed to get that fish on the ice. 
Well when I cleaned the fish and did some exploritiry cutting low and behold a belly full of waxies and my spawnpag w/jig......


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A few years ago I hooked and landed a pretty small Steelhead - maybe 4 pounds, max; which had my hook, and 4 other hooks either in its mouth, or down its throat. Two of the other hooks had 15 inches of line still attached to them! That fish fought better for its size, than any other Steelhead I have ever had on. But he was destined to die, and I was the cause of its demise. That darned fish took drap swimming upstream, against my 10 foot 
8 weight with 10/8 line, and I couldn't turn it for about 30 feet. I wish they all fought that hard.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I landed a steelhead out of the Huron but didn't hook the fish. I hooked the hot n tot that was in his mouth. If I remember right I actually hooked the barrel swivel that was 10" up the leader. I still have the hot n tot I use as a good luck charm.


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

What color tot gunrod? Happen to be green and yellow?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Rainbow. And it was a magnum. Remember I said it brings me luck now so you can't have it back. I'll buy you a new one if you want.


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

Nope not mine lol, kind gesture to buy me a new one though.  Buddy of mine hooked into someones line and had a 5lb steelie on the other end up at the dam a couple weeks ago.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Whew.......thought I was never going to catch a fish again without the lucky charm.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

funny Pat lmao


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

SteelYarn said:


> funny Pat lmao


I'd be willing to rent it out to you Wally.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

well heres a wierd fish hook up, some years back while fishing the pier at manistee. i was reeling in my spawn bag to re-cast out again. as i reeled in i felt the line snag up an finally pulled what i had snagged loose. i thought i had a branch coming in but to my suprise it was a rod an reel an i had my hook thru one of the rear line guides. there was line out from the rod so i tried to reel in that line but the reel was jammed up from the sand. so i started pulling in the line by hand an felt something pull back. so it turned into a fish fight now kinda like a fish on a tip up. got the fish in the net an was about a 5-6 pound brown. i gave the rod to a kid that was out there just looking around at the fishin guys. wasnt a high dollar rod an reel but the kid was happy. just wondering if this is a fair hook up or not on this brown??


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

steelslam said:


> well heres a wierd fish hook up, some years back while fishing the pier at manistee. i was reeling in my spawn bag to re-cast out again. as i reeled in i felt the line snag up an finally pulled what i had snagged loose. i thought i had a branch coming in but to my suprise it was a rod an reel an i had my hook thru one of the rear line guides. there was line out from the rod so i tried to reel in that line but the reel was jammed up from the sand. so i started pulling in the line by hand an felt something pull back. so it turned into a fish fight now kinda like a fish on a tip up. got the fish in the net an was about a 5-6 pound brown. i gave the rod to a kid that was out there just looking around at the fishin guys. wasnt a high dollar rod an reel but the kid was happy. just wondering if this is a fair hook up or not on this brown??


Sounds good to me! Especially a brown trout.


----------

